# 2016 Nissan Sentra SR Steering Rattle Noise



## flash411 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

New member here. I bought a used 2016 Sentra. I noticed after driving it off the lot that the center piece of the steering wheel was rattling; not from the suspension.

I took it back to dealership, they eliminated the rattle. About 100 miles later, the rattle returned, although much less of a rattle. 

I can stop the rattle by placing slight pressure on the lower part of the steering wheel insert. 

I could insert some rubber in the space between the center piece and the rest of the steering wheel to remove the rattle, but I am concerned that there is a larger issue. 

Thoughts/suggestions?

Thank you,

Flash411


----------

